# Orgasm Headaches



## Snaredrum (May 24, 2020)

I all. My wife and I have been on the forum for a while but this is my first post. (Husband) I have a question mostly for the ladies. Have any of you ever experienced orgasm headaches? My wife has had this issue occasionally for a while but it has become an issue with me because it has become a total "buzz kill" for me. I don't really enjoy sex with her anymore because I don't like seeing her in pain. I never know whether it will happen or not. (neither does she) She has very intense orgasms, even when she masturbates (which we both do sometimes separately, but mostly together) She has a been reluctant to discuss this with her gyno because she is a very private person when it comes to sex but she is going to at her next appointment in early October. Are there any other ladies/couples who have experienced this? If so how do you handle it? Thanks for your help.


----------



## staceymj86 (Apr 14, 2020)

I frequently have orgasms every time my fiancé and I have sex. After a while my orgasms start to get more intense and then I get a headache which don’t last long by the way. I don’t take anything for me, and they go away on their own. It’s been happening for the last 6 months.


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

Snaredrum said:


> I all. My wife and I have been on the forum for a while but this is my first post. (Husband) I have a question mostly for the ladies. Have any of you ever experienced orgasm headaches? My wife has had this issue occasionally for a while but it has become an issue with me because it has become a total "buzz kill" for me. I don't really enjoy sex with her anymore because I don't like seeing her in pain. I never know whether it will happen or not. (neither does she) She has very intense orgasms, even when she masturbates (which we both do sometimes separately, but mostly together) She has a been reluctant to discuss this with her gyno because she is a very private person when it comes to sex but she is going to at her next appointment in early October. Are there any other ladies/couples who have experienced this? If so how do you handle it? Thanks for your help.


My wife has had them as well


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

A few thoughts. Yes, making love to someone in pain, would be a buzz kill.

She should find out what kind of "head aches" she is having. It could be anything from just needing an aspirin to perhaps a serious medical issue. Second, are the head aches associated with mental stress or anxiety? That is are they medical/physical or are they mental? My wife sometimes gets migraines and medical science (MRI's, brain scans, all kinds of things) have not really figured out the problem. The consensus is that it "seems" to be medical and related to stress.

Depending on your wife's age, they may be signals of a vitamin or mineral imbalance.

While the following URL is about migraines, the vitamins an minerals can be a good low risk first approach, if her doctors doesn't take things seriously.

Vitamin and Minerals to help with Migraines

If it is stress related, perhaps her doing affirmations during sex to focus he mind on pleasant relaxing thoughts. There are lots of self-hypnosis and affirmation tapes out there. Long ago, I even took a self-hypnosis class where we created our own affirmation tapes/CD's

Good luck.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Google "thunderclap headaches with orgasm"



thunderclap headaches and orgasm - Google Search


----------



## Snaredrum (May 24, 2020)

Thanks for your replies. Wife here: @YAH...You ask some good questions. To clarify: I have been thoroughly checked and have no medical condition which would cause this. Stress and anxiety are not an issue. I am going to the gyn in early October and plan to talk to her about possible remedies. I will bring up the vitamin suggestion and see what she says. The headache only happens when I orgasm and is gone in just a few minutes. Also, it does not happen every time. My husband feels bad when it happens and I don't want to stop enjoying our sex life (and my orgasms) so I just want see if there in anything out there to help with this. BTW I am 64 and my husband is 69. We are very fit; play tennis regularly and work out. No issues with any other activities. Worse comes to worse, I guess I will just live with this.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Snaredrum said:


> I all. My wife and I have been on the forum for a while but this is my first post. (Husband) I have a question mostly for the ladies. Have any of you ever experienced orgasm headaches? My wife has had this issue occasionally for a while but it has become an issue with me because it has become a total "buzz kill" for me. I don't really enjoy sex with her anymore because I don't like seeing her in pain. I never know whether it will happen or not. (neither does she) She has very intense orgasms, even when she masturbates (which we both do sometimes separately, but mostly together) She has a been reluctant to discuss this with her gyno because she is a very private person when it comes to sex but she is going to at her next appointment in early October. Are there any other ladies/couples who have experienced this? If so how do you handle it? Thanks for your help.


My ex fiancée was a doctor. She had it happen to her and there was a fix, although I can’t remember what it was. I think it was caused by the birth control and she switched. It was bad.


----------



## Snaredrum (May 24, 2020)

No birth control here so that can't be the problem. Any one else experience this? Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It may sound ridiculous but maybe try something heavy in caffeine before sex.


----------



## Snaredrum (May 24, 2020)

Thanks for responding Mr. M. Just curious, why caffeine?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

High blood flow and high release of endorphins during orgasm can raise intracranial pressure. Are you taking any blood thinning meds? Have you been checked for any clotting issues?


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> Have you been checked for any clotting issues?


Did she take the Covid shots?


----------



## Snaredrum (May 24, 2020)

Wife here: @ Sfort, No covid shot because I have a mechanical heart valve. But, @numb, As a result of having a mechanical heart valve, I am on blood a thinner, Warfarin. My INR level is monitored regularly and is within appropriate levels. No clotting issues.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Snaredrum said:


> Thanks for responding Mr. M. Just curious, why caffeine?


Because it can relieve headaches and migraines. It’s worth a shot. If you don’t like coffee maybe try one of those energy drinks. I don’t drink that stuff so I don’t know the specific ones that are high in caffeine.


----------



## Snaredrum (May 24, 2020)

Interesting. I don't drink coffee but I do drink diet Pepsi. Or maybe I'll get a high caffeine energy drink. I will bring this up with my Dr. when I see her. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## staceymj86 (Apr 14, 2020)

Snaredrum said:


> No birth control here so that can't be the problem. Any one else experience this? Thanks again for the replies.


I’m also not on birth control and still experience these. Like I said they don’t last long. A few minutes at the most.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaredrum said:


> Thanks for your replies. Wife here: @YAH...You ask some good questions. To clarify: I have been thoroughly checked and have no medical condition which would cause this. Stress and anxiety are not an issue. I am going to the gyn in early October and plan to talk to her about possible remedies. I will bring up the vitamin suggestion and see what she says. The headache only happens when I orgasm and is gone in just a few minutes. Also, it does not happen every time. My husband feels bad when it happens and I don't want to stop enjoying our sex life (and my orgasms) so I just want see if there in anything out there to help with this. BTW I am 64 and my husband is 69. We are very fit; play tennis regularly and work out. No issues with any other activities. Worse comes to worse, I guess I will just live with this.


I'm wondering if maybe it's just due to a very QUICK increase in blood pressure when you orgasm and that causes arteries to swell in your head -- after the BP comes back down after the orgasm, no more headache?
Could that be a possible cause do you think? Just a guess -- I am no medical Dr.
Please DO discuss this with your Dr.


----------



## Snaredrum (May 24, 2020)

At this point, after reading the articles, comments and suggestions here, my husband feels more comfortable with the idea that this is something we may just have to deal with. I have explained to him that I cannot give up on having my orgasms. As I have said, my orgasms are VERY intense which is probably the cause for an increase in BP which results in the headache. And, like Stacey, it only lasts a few minutes. Since I can't control the orgasm intensity and really don't want to, and since the headache doesn't happen all the time we will just take it as it comes. (pun intended) I will be discussing this with my gyn next month anyway. Thanks again for all your comments and suggestions.


----------



## staceymj86 (Apr 14, 2020)

Snaredrum said:


> At this point, after reading the articles, comments and suggestions here, my husband feels more comfortable with the idea that this is something we may just have to deal with. I have explained to him that I cannot give up on having my orgasms. As I have said, my orgasms are VERY intense which is probably the cause for an increase in BP which results in the headache. And, like Stacey, it only lasts a few minutes. Since I can't control the orgasm intensity and really don't want to, and since the headache doesn't happen all the time we will just take it as it comes. (pun intended) I will be discussing this with my gyn next month anyway. Thanks again for all your comments and suggestions.


I’m exactly the same way and refuse to give up my orgasms.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Men get them too.

Especially when using ED meds that open blood vessel, even in the brain.

It may be a blood pressure adverse reaction (as mentioned).

Plus, some natural chemicals (endorphins) develop in your blood stream, and open-wide those cranial arteries.

The brain has very few pain receptors, almost all of them are in the blood vessel walls.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

have you tried a baby aspirin? will keep your blood vessels open, and the blood pressure down during sex.


----------



## Snaredrum (May 24, 2020)

I have to be careful with aspirin because I am on the blood thinner Warfarin but I will ask my Dr. Thanks.


----------



## Maéva (Jan 3, 2022)

I get headaches sometimes if things build very quickly, or if I've been gasping, hyperventilating or holding my breath and haven't noticed. My husband looks out for it now and usually we can avoid it. He will either slow down or remind me to breathe. So from that I gather it's sort of oxygen deprivation, which makes sense that it causes a quick headache. 

Also making sure to be well hydrated helps too as I lose lot of fluid when I climax.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I used to get them when my blood pressure was high. When I got my weight down, cut back on salt etc. etc. it never happened again.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Snaredrum said:


> I all. My wife and I have been on the forum for a while but this is my first post. (Husband) I have a question mostly for the ladies. Have any of you ever experienced orgasm headaches? My wife has had this issue occasionally for a while but it has become an issue with me because it has become a total "buzz kill" for me. I don't really enjoy sex with her anymore because I don't like seeing her in pain. I never know whether it will happen or not. (neither does she) She has very intense orgasms, even when she masturbates (which we both do sometimes separately, but mostly together) She has a been reluctant to discuss this with her gyno because she is a very private person when it comes to sex but she is going to at her next appointment in early October. Are there any other ladies/couples who have experienced this? If so how do you handle it? Thanks for your help.


And she does need to share this with her gyno.

If her gyno isn't the one to discuss health issues related to sex, who in the world is??


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Snaredrum said:


> I all. My wife and I have been on the forum for a while but this is my first post. (Husband) I have a question mostly for the ladies. Have any of you ever experienced orgasm headaches? My wife has had this issue occasionally for a while but it has become an issue with me because it has become a total "buzz kill" for me. I don't really enjoy sex with her anymore because I don't like seeing her in pain. I never know whether it will happen or not. (neither does she) She has very intense orgasms, even when she masturbates (which we both do sometimes separately, but mostly together) She has a been reluctant to discuss this with her gyno because she is a very private person when it comes to sex but she is going to at her next appointment in early October. Are there any other ladies/couples who have experienced this? If so how do you handle it? Thanks for your help.


I am not a doctor and I am not giving medical advice.... My aunt was having issues with getting headaches whenever she would do anything strenuous that raised blood pressure like exercise or heavy work. I have no idea if it happened during sex lol and I am not asking either 🙃

She went to her doctor and got blood work done. She found out she had a high red blood cell count and stage 1 hypertension. Her doctor said the blood thickens with high red blood cell count and along with high blood pressure, that would explain the headaches during exercise, etc. Her treatment includes bp meds, donating blood once a month which lowers red blood cell count, and something else I dont remember.

After six months she said it was better, but still happening. She got a head scan where they found an aneurysm. .... i didn't know it, but there are multiple types of aneurysms with some being more dangerous than the others. Apparently hers was the kind that isn't so good. She was in surgery less than a week later and everything went well as did recovery.

After recovery, the headaches during activity have stopped.... Again, I am not a doctor. I just saw this and it sounded relatable to what my aunt went through. She said her surgeon said the pressure caused the aneurysm to swell which caused the headaches. If it ruptured, she probably would of been gone before hitting the ground. And a lot of people have aneurysms without ever finding out. Its a common cause of death for people who appear healthy and just suddenly collapse.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

if you are getting headaches...how about the obvious: take a baby aspirin before having sex, and see if that helps. 
the aspirin will open your blood vessels, and keep your blood pressure somewhat down


----------



## Elizabeth50 (Nov 19, 2014)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> She said her surgeon said the pressure caused the aneurysm to swell which caused the headaches. If it ruptured, she probably would of been gone before hitting the ground. And a lot of people have aneurysms without ever finding out. Its a common cause of death for people who appear healthy and just suddenly collapse.


My husband did not have high blood pressure, but yes, he had a blood bleed after having sex with me. So I would STRONGLY urge you to see a neurologist to rule this out. The neurologist says he sees at least 2 a month that are head bleeds from orgasms. That shocked me. No one talks about this. So get it checked out.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Elizabeth50 said:


> My husband did not have high blood pressure, but yes, he had a blood bleed after having sex with me. So I would STRONGLY urge you to see a neurologist to rule this out. The neurologist says he sees at least 2 a month that are head bleeds from orgasms. That shocked me. No one talks about this. So get it checked out.


The human body is such a complex machine. Everything from hormones, high blood pressure, genetics, bmi, etc affects us in some way. 

It really takes a skilled person to become a good doctor. We dont have ports like cars to connect scanners and look for codes. I am really amazed to see a good doctor figure out a problem.


----------

